# Berrien county deer hunting



## jlott (Jan 13, 2012)

Would like to find a lease of property to hunt deer, hogs, and turkey on. Bow hunting preferred but either is acceptable.


----------



## jlott (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 18, 2012)

Give Joe Mathews at Enviroworks in Nashville a call. He used to handle land that was leased to hunters.


----------



## jlott (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------

